# Mahindra 2638 tractor check engine



## thedvl69 (15 d ago)

Thing only has 128 hours. Check engine light came on. No dealer within 2hours. I need a obd2 scanner to check the codes. Is there one I can buy that will get me the answers? Thank you in advance


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Are you sure your tractor has an OBD2 Port? If it does, this video may be of interest.


----------



## thedvl69 (15 d ago)

Thank you for the response. I saw this video but don't see it on mine. The one in the video is much older than mine. I'm looking. Darn thing stopped while digging up my septic.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

This is a photo of a Mahindra 2555 model, save the photo to desktop or laptop and then enlarge to give a better look at the OBD11 port and give you an idea what you are looking for, seems like they have a cover, hope this helps.


----------



## thedvl69 (15 d ago)

Thank you . I'll get out there this morning to check it out


----------

